# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  The Grand National?

## Bryan

Is anyone else having a bet tomorrow? Its a family tradition to bet on this horse race, my moneys on Nil Desperandum and Silver Birch...

Does your family bet on the GN and who have you betted on?

SBBB - Congratulations! Password = Davina.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'll be having a bet allways do it has been a family tradition that we all have a bet on the national even the kids.  I have picked numbersixvalverde in the sweepstake at work.  I am going to have a bet on Jack high and hedgehunter as I won Â£15 on it last year when it won.  I spent my winnings in Toys r Us  :Big Grin:

----------


## alkalinetrio

i use to bet on this as a kid my dad done it for me but ive lost interest in it growing up!

----------


## CrazyLea

We normally do, but this year couldn't, but I was gunna pick lord of illusion. Glad I never bet now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

My horse came 4th and ive won a fiver!   :Cheer:

----------


## shannisrules

> My horse came 4th and ive won a fiver!


ahhh but how much did you bet in the first place ....did you gain money or lose some?

----------


## di marco

> ahhh but how much did you bet in the first place ....did you gain money or lose some?


yeh, thats exactly what i was going to say lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> ahhh but how much did you bet in the first place ....did you gain money or lose some?


50p each way (a quid in total) and i got just over a fiver in winnings which is a 4 quid profit!   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> 50p each way (a quid in total) and i got just over a fiver in winnings which is a 4 quid profit!


well thats not bad then lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i picked the winner in the sweepstake at work I think i will get about Â£20 back.  Marley picked hedghunter as it won last year and she got the money. I dont know what I will get for 2nd place i put Â£1 each way on it.

----------


## moonstorm

Ok you lot, on your own heads be it but hubby is backing Shakalakaboomboom, Giles Cross, According to Pete and Calgary Bay. He says they all have good endurance.  Good luck all.

----------

Siobhan (14-04-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Chicago Grey and Seabass each way bet for me

----------


## Katy

didnt do too well this year! Won a little bit back on Seabass, got that on at 22/1 a few days back! Thought Katie Walsh did fantastically! 

The other 4 all fell.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> didnt do too well this year! Won a little bit back on Seabass, got that on at 22/1 a few days back! Thought Katie Walsh did fantastically! 
> 
> The other 4 all fell.


Katy how many horses did you back this year.  :Lol:   got 3rd with Seabass & in  true fashion Treacle fell.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Ok you lot, on your own heads be it but hubby is backing Shakalakaboomboom, Giles Cross, According to Pete and Calgary Bay. He says they all have good endurance.  Good luck all.


Yahoo I didn't pick the same donkeys as Mr Moonie.  :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (14-04-2012)

----------


## Katy

Just 5!!! Could have beeb more. i get a bit addicted. my betting accounts have had a bit of a hammering today.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

just 5 I love it.  And you have a betting account. Oh Katy you've made my day.  I was feeling guilty about backing 2 horses it would have been 3 as they usually do a sweepstake in the work, but I have been on holiday this week. I text my friend on Thursday to see if they were doing a sweep but there was not enough support staff in to run one so it was abandoned to lack of interest.

----------


## Katy

I do. i have 3 betting accounts. always worth shopping around for the best odds!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I do. i have 3 betting accounts. always worth shopping around for the best odds!!


So do you not go into the bookies with your paper and little bookie pen following the odds.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

The Irish one is one Easter Monday have taken Marasonnien for it so fingers crossed

----------


## Katy

Have gone for whatafriend as a bit of a long shot for today, the balances in my betting funds are a little low!! Have gone for Chicago grey ew as well.

----------


## tammyy2j

I went for Ballybriggs and Sunnyhillboy, Seabass is the favourite I think

----------


## Katy

My dad has sunnyhillboy and treacle as his. 

seabass was the favourite when i checked this morning. Katie walsh has had a good season from what ive seen.

----------


## Katy

My dad has sunnyhillboy and treacle as his. 

seabass was the favourite when i checked this morning. Katie walsh has had a good season from what ive seen.

----------


## lizann

had cappa bleu on an e/w bet so made a few quid

----------


## Katy

I lost all money!! Not one penny made but oh well. ye win some n ye lose some!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Have 5 each way on Hawkes Point and Mountainous

----------


## lizann

come on chase the spud and gas line boy

----------

